# Question on Boxwoods



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

How overgrown are they,3',4', larger? Boxwoods can handle a fair amount of pruning, but they are an evergreen. If you hack them back too much they'll just die out. I'd say if they are extremely overgrown and aesthetically out of place in front of the home, it might be a good idea to either get rid of them or possibly move them to another location. They do move pretty easily because of their fibrous root system which is also very shallow. As far as a fast growing shrub is concerned, do you want another evergreen or a flowering shrub? How big do you want it to grow and what kind of exposure do you have, N,S,E,orW?


----------



## purblue (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you for the information! 

They are about 4' high right now and are so intertwined you can not even differentiate between one bush to the other. 

I would really like to use 2 different kinds to change it up a bit. I live in SC, very hot and humid during the summer months. 

The sun comes from the south at the back of my house, but the front gets direct sunlight the majority of the day, just not early morning sun. 

I'm going to try and send a pic so you can see what I'm talking about. 

Again, thanks so much!


----------



## timber (Nov 30, 2007)

Yea, I would say time for those to go! I'd take them out and start over. Are you looking for low maintenance stuff or do you like to work outside on a regular basis? You confused me a little on the exposure, so the front faces maybe northwest?


----------



## purblue (Dec 29, 2007)

Pretty ugly, huh?? I love to work outside, but have little time, so low maintenance would be better for me. I planted some India Hawthornes last fall beside my front door and they seem to be doing well, but I wanted something different in the front part of the garage where the boxwood monsters are now. 

Yes, the front faces NW, sorry I'm horrible at knowing what direction is what. Didn't mean to confuse you!


----------

